# Party boats in Morehead City, NC



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Has anyone fished on the party boats out of Morehead City, NC? I've seen the websites of the Carolina Princess, the Capt Stacy and the Continental Shelf but I'm still undecided. Is one better than the other, or are they all the same, that is, are they all good, or should I just save my money and go elsewhere? I plan to fish on one mid-July, and the boats out of Morehead City are the ones that I've been able to find that are closest to me that fish for grouper and snapper. Are there any others (like in VA  ) that fish for grouper and snapper? 

Any info would help


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i can't answer your actual question, but you did say " all info would help" so i'll throw in some info that may help. 

most head boats provide squid or clams for bait, if you want to catch grouper or genuine red snapper you can graetly increase your chance by bringing along some good baits. cigar minnows, mullets etc. though the mate on the boat i fish tell me that pogies are not as good on snapper and grouper. if you can bring some live baits that's even better. 

its worth the extra hassle and cost to get a box of baitfish or to net some mullets and ice them down to bring along. i did great with some really nice frozen mullets on my last trip. i'll post the report in another thread. 

also if folks are catching throw backs ask the mates if you can use one for live bait, hook it in the tail and fish it down current of the boat about 5 feet off the bottom. a johnny bass or scup make a good grouper bait. 

have fun
jerry


----------

